
Microsoft Wants to Censor Xbox Live Voice Chat in Real Time - stillwater56
https://futurism.com/microsoft-censor-xbox-live-voice-chat
======
mdorazio
Bit of a non-article here. There's no actual proposal on how this could be
done without introducing a delay (though it could be less than radio/TV's 7
seconds) in speech messages. But delaying messages would be pretty annoying
for gamers actually trying to have a conversation or coordinate actions in
fast-paced games. You can't even really use prediction very effectively:

"You're a ni-" could end with "-ce person", "-fty caster", or something much
worse and there's no way to tell until the person says it.

~~~
DKnoll
There already is a delay, it's just imperceptible in most cases because it's
so short.

------
wpdev_63
Any attempt to censor free speech(even in this context) should be met with
extreme prejudice. It's a very slippery slope.

This also brings up the privacy implications.If they can detect when you swear
then it's very possible they can detect certain other words or even transcribe
everything. You should not expect privacy when talking on xbox live but the
idea of cataloguing everything you say forever should give you goosebumps.
They can use it for any purpose, trust me I know.

~~~
DKnoll
It seems like a noble argument until you consider that the speech you'd be
protecting is people calling others, often minors, various slurs. If you doubt
this play a few matches of COD.

~~~
wpdev_63
There's the ego we must watch out for in the tech community. These people are
dangerous cause they believe they know better than everyone and should be
allowed to police them. It's not your place to tell people what they can and
cannot say.

Though Microsoft has the right not to provide a platform for such things as a
private company who doesn't live off the coffers of the tax payer. The line
gets a bit blurry though as these platform become ubiquitous and becomes the
main means of communication. It would be like censoring people talking over
the telephone. It's a grey issue.

~~~
DKnoll
>It's not your place to tell people what they can and cannot say.

But under your argument don't I have absolute freedom of speech?

~~~
wpdev_63
I am not restricting your right to speech - I am saying you are flat out
wrong.

